# Diet supplement king gets 50 months in prison



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Diet supplement king gets 50 months in prison Head of Georgia company sold knockoff prescription drugs on Internet by Mike Brunker Writing the final chapter in a strange criminal saga, a federal judge has sentenced the president of a Georgia company that manufactures popular lines of herbal dietary supplements to 50 months in prison for [...]

*Read More...*


----------

